# Bad mayonnaise???



## stuntman (Feb 21, 2009)

I called the supermarket and they did not know.
The manufacturer does not answer calls on Saturdays.

I bought new mayonnaise that is 6-18months from expiry and noticed a whole bunch of orange smaller than pinhead dots in it.  In total I could see 20+ looking from outside the jar.  I the jar is brand new.

Is this normal?
What are these orange dots?

ty
SM


----------



## mcnerd (Feb 21, 2009)

Whatever they are, it is not normal.  If you still have your receipt return it to the store for a refund or new jar.  If its a major brand you could wait and talk to them directly and get an answer and maybe get some coupons for some free jars.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 21, 2009)

Just because the date is still coming up, doesn't mean it isn't bad.  I've bought a lot of mayo in my time and it's never had orange dots in it.  It was probably stored incorrectly at some point along the way.


----------



## stuntman (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you.

I will have to remind the store to remove the items from the shelf.

SM


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 21, 2009)

It could be bacteria colonies - some bacteria are orange, I don't have my bac-t books so I can't look them up and it's been too long to remember which strains they are.


----------

